# New Track at Acmeland, w/PHOTO!!!



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*New Track at Acmeland, w/Scenery Pics!!!*

Hi Gang :wave: 
Its been a while since I posted, due to work and health issues (again). Heres a pic of the track we "rescued" late last summer from the local raceway here in Daytona. Its a 6 lane Tomy layout built by Greg Walker in the early 1990's. Many local, state and national races have been run on it over the years. He needed room for a new track, I made him a cash offer, and he took it. The track is built in 1 piece, making moving it kinda difficult. its 4 feet wide at its widest point, and 18 feet 9 inches long. Its wired for brakes, and TrakMate. Since we got the track home, the TM has been puttin scenery on it. Pics of scenery to come. Whaddya Think?

Larry

This pic was taken at "the Race Place" just before the big move.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Whaddoo I think???*

I think it's great Larry. Nothing better for the old ticker than some good old fashioned racing...(ok well maybe a few meds too). Seriously though, it's awesome. Looks like a real slick smoothie too. Keep us updated with the "scenic details". I'm gonna post my new layout pretty soon too. It's still too naked right now. dave


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Ticket Booth / Entrance*

Hi Dave
Thanks for the kind words. Now I have 10 lanes of track! Heres a shot of the Ticket Booth. Found it on "that auction site" from seller *acol*, he has this and several other buildings from time to time.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Tech Shack, Tire, Fuel and Parts trucks*

For the tech shack I used a picnic set made by Bachmann, item #42213. Found it in the HO railroad section at HobbyTown. It also comes with a block BBQ grille, 3 picnic tables, and trash cans.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Blimp Shot of Spectator Area*

White building w/Red roof is the souvenir stand. That building can from a 3 building set, railroad shanties, I think.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Kids Play Area*

My TM added a kids playground near the Grandstands. This was another train accessory.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Pit Road and Paddock Area*

The haulers are old matchbox ones from the late 80's/early 90's. Some have been converted into running slot cars.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Judges Stand*

The Judges Stand was bought from *acol* on "that auction site" also.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*The Restrooms*

Another recent *acol* purchase.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Food Truck*

Not sure where she found the truck, but the picnic tables came from the "tech shack" set.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Food Stand*

These are still available in hobby stores, found this at Hobby Town. The trash can is from the "tech shack" set.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Infield Care Center & Food Shack*

Yet another *acol* purchase, both from him. Palm Trees found at Hobby Town.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ah so YOU were the guy buying up ACOL's stuff on fleabay!  I have another post somewhere with some of his listings and the big bucks he was getting on some of it.

Cool track. Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*The Campground*

The grille, picnic tables and water pump ate from the "tech shack" set. God only knows where the trailers came from. I'll ask her when she gets home. The small building is one of 3 in the "Trackside Shanties" set, found at Hobby Town.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Slott V
She slowly started buying there last year. She waited untill they didnt have those high prices on them.  Thanks for the kind words.

Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks awesome man!!! Wish my track look like that!!! 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

Larry,

That track layout looks is great. But I'm interested to know where did you get the Wendell Scott poster from? I would love to have one on my wall.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Larry,
Great looking layout. Looks like a fun runner as well. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry- Nice layout-she looks fast. Nice to have a TM that is into landscaping. The infield looks great! If you ever get down to WPB (Jupiter), let me know.
Jim


----------

